# U.S. Customs



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm curious if anyone else on the board is in the process for getting on U.S. Customs. I took the test in January of 2003 and I'm still in the process. I've passed everything and made the selections of where I want to work but they are stalled right now anyoneelse having this problem.

Scott c:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

They seem to be making a lot of changes between Customs, INS, Border Patrol and there are quite a few different law enforcement jobs in this area. They are ICE now, and I still see INS, Customs badges etc. Anyway this is the website they use and there is info here about jobs. Don't know if this is much help but here it is.
http://www.ice.gov/graphics/


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a friend who just went to Texas, he is on his way to Georgie I believe shortly for Fletc, anything specific I can get in touch with him, he has waited over three years and they just finally called him went through everything a while ago, dont know if this helps...


----------



## skicop12 (Nov 17, 2004)

I took the us customs test in 2002 did the whole process was offered a job out west declined it because i wanted to stay in the northeast. In the past month I have been contacted about a position in Vt. and they are updating my information now. But unless you want to work in AZ, NM, or somewhere out west don't expect to hear from them.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

skicop12 @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> I took the us customs test in 2002 did the whole process was offered a job out west declined it because i wanted to stay in the northeast. In the past month I have been contacted about a position in Vt. and they are updating my information now. But unless you want to work in AZ, NM, or somewhere out west don't expect to hear from them.


Honestly I really don't care where they want to send me. On the Applicant self service page it says that they sent my application to their Minneapolis office. So i dunno what that means but I'll do whatever they want me to do for now.

Scott c:

Posted Thu 02 Dec, 2004:



Sgt.berniedo @ Wed 01 Dec said:


> They seem to be making a lot of changes between Customs, INS, Border Patrol and there are quite a few different law enforcement jobs in this area. They are ICE now, and I still see INS, Customs badges etc. Anyway this is the website they use and there is info here about jobs. Don't know if this is much help but here it is.
> http://www.ice.gov/graphics/


Ice is still different then Customs. ICe is like a division of the Customs and Border protection. It's totally F'ed up right now. My uncle is friends with the director and he's also one of the top dawgs of the Equal Opportunity Office in boston so I asked him what was going on. Customs is still www.cbp.gov

Scott c:


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been in the process for a long time. I took the test in Dec. 2002. They are starting to hire individuals all over the U.S. Anywhere there are openings they are trying to fill them. CBP is putting over 1200 people to FLETC in the next coming year. But with a list of 4,000+ qualified candidates that will only be a few of them. They select qualified individuals by your preferences, test date, clearing date(when your background is complete), etc. Since you took your test in Dec. 2003 you still have a way to go. They are still hiring individuals from the Dec. 2001 test. This has been a very long and stressful process never knowing when the call is coming. Just stick in there it will come eventually.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

jmaz @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> I have been in the process for a long time. I took the test in Dec. 2002. They are starting to hire individuals all over the U.S. Anywhere there are openings they are trying to fill them. CBP is putting over 1200 people to FLETC in the next coming year. But with a list of 4,000+ qualified candidates that will only be a few of them. They select qualified individuals by your preferences, test date, clearing date(when your background is complete), etc. Since you took your test in Dec. 2003 you still have a way to go. They are still hiring individuals from the Dec. 2001 test. This has been a very long and stressful process never knowing when the call is coming. Just stick in there it will come eventually.


 I took my test in january of 2003 January 2nd to be exact.

Scott c:


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Well then that is better for you, you not as far back. When did your background clear? Do you have some sort of timeline? Medical, SI, Background, etc.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

jmaz @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> Well then that is better for you, you not as far back. When did your background clear? Do you have some sort of timeline? Medical, SI, Background, etc.


Everything is already clear. I'm just waiting for them to tell me where I'm going.

Scott c:


----------



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

Are you talking about the CBP Officer position or the ICE Agent positions?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

MB @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> Are you talking about the CBP Officer position or the ICE Agent positions?


I'm talking about CBP Inspector position.

Scott c:


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

I am off to FLETC on Saturday (Dec. 4th), I will talk with some people down there about it.


----------



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

The Customs Inspector position has changed A LOT since the merger with INS, Agriculture, etc. Everyone is now a CBP Officer and the only thing I can say is the pay is okay, but the job is very different from what it once was. You do carry and wear a badge, but it is far from real police work. You should look into the ICE Agent position as they do all of the "police" work. 

I feel for everyone on this panel, as I have taken too many civil service exams with the last score being a 99 (getting a card right away) and heard nothing for 2 years!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Pinkos307 @ Thu 02 Dec said:


> I am off to FLETC on Saturday (Dec. 4th), I will talk with some people down there about it.


Right on!! Good luck to you and have fun down there in the non-existant town of Glynco :-D

Scott c:


----------

